# Projector advice



## b4avparmar (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm almost finished building my loft cinema room (7 meters by 4 meters), and now looking for a projector.

Throw distance 5 meters, I have space for a 80-100" screen. Full blackout blinds in the room. Will be used mostly for gaming (ps3) and the occasional movie (720p Sky TV).

Budget is around £400 (or can be increased if significant improvement in picture). Any recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Here u go try this site out it let's you pick your features, screen size, anything you need. It's very helpful and may help u out:
http://www.projectorcentral.com/pro...1000-2000&ar=&dvi=&td=&i=d&is=&sort=pop&sz=15


----------



## b4avparmar (Jul 21, 2013)

Great, thank you


----------

